# Eye not opening???



## Awsimical (Nov 24, 2012)

I just got my first hedgehog 2 days ago and when I got here she was perfectly fine, now she won't open her right eye all the way I don't think it's too bad I think there's something in it but I don't know what, should I rinse her eye and see if it helps or go to the vet, have you ever seen this before? Please help


----------



## Awsimical (Nov 24, 2012)

I could also get a wet rag and use that ill post a pic if someone tells me how on a phone


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

She might have gotten something in it and/or scratched it. The only way to get a good look though, probably will be by taking her in to the vet. they can give her some gas and give her a good once over. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea anyway, if you can get in to see a vet since she's a brand new hedgie. That way she can be established with a vet if anything else comes up in the future you will know where to go, etc. I would go ahead and call and see if you can get in. You might not be able to because of the holidays, so the sooner the better.


----------

